# Please Remember Jamie



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Jamie was a GSD who was rescued by a ASPCA officer when he found her chained up behind a slaughterhouse. She had spent her whole life there...her house was a box, her feet were tore up from always being on asphalt, and her drinking water was green. She was about 6-8 years old. 
Mike brought her to the hospital where she was nursed back to health and spayed. After many months Jamie was adopted by a loving family.
Jamie only had 10 months of happiness with her family. She passed the other day from lung cancer. May she rest in peace and may she know how much she was loved and how much she will be missed. Peace to you, sweet girl.:rose:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Rest peacefully Jamie. At least you knew much love in the last 10 months. poohbear was probably waiting for you too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

AAWWWW.... how sad that she is gone, poor dear, but at least she knew a family's love.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

RIP baby


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

RIP IN PEACE JAMIE.

I am so sorry for what these creeps did to you, hopefully you'll meet my Beno and have some good times together.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

RIP precious angel.


----------

